# Wanna See Something Really GROSS?



## Jill (Nov 3, 2010)

Just for future reference, if anyone here ever wants to know if I want to see (or hear) something really gross -- the answer will almost certainly be YES. Can't get enough of the gross stories stuff...

For anyone else who also can't resist a gross story, here's a video that is pretty stomach turning and oh-so-gross:

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/video/newscast-airs-woman-picking-nose-11754102?ref=nf


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2010)

No,,,,,,,,,but opened it anyway. Geezzzzeeee


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, I warned you it was gross





Years ago, Marty had some story about stepping on frogs that was so gross and so good! A gross story nearly always makes me laugh, even if it also makes me gag... which then makes me laugh (at myself) all the more. I never said I wasn't wierd


----------



## wrs (Nov 3, 2010)

I was prepared for the first part, then oh boy.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 3, 2010)

That was nothing... an ape would do the same


----------



## jayne (Nov 3, 2010)

This post title made me laugh at myself!! When Jill said, "Wanna see something really GROSS?" without hesitation I said to myself, "Of course!" What is wrong with me!!?? Hahaha. Actually, I've seen that video before and while distasteful, it's not grossing me out either. I was expecting something puss-y like a draining strangles abcess or something!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 3, 2010)

I remember the Marty story about frogs- it was in her tack or feed room!

That was gross!

Link wasn't so bad- but after nursing school and the farm life it's getting harder and harder to gross me out! (Fantastic side benefit if I do say so myself! )


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 3, 2010)

If you guys want to see gross.. I have a gross photo from a vet that I saved (& had gotten permission to share)


----------



## Katiean (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, that was gross. I would not expect an adult to EAT IT!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, Ladies... _ladies_...

You may live to regret this challange!!! See, now I'm going to spend some time wracking my brain to come up with something EXTRA gross to share!!! But, that's okay. You know I love it. That side of my humor got stunted at around age 6!!!


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 4, 2010)

Jill, you are to funny. But I also had to laugh at the video. Do you think her family is laughing with us as well????


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think I'd claim her as kin if I were her family! I don't think I've even seen a finger that far up a nose with my little nephews when my sister wasn't watching.

Just so gross.

I'm always fooling with my glasses when I'm driving and any time I catch myself adjusting the glasses and notice another car is next to me, I start sweating it about if they thought i was picking my nose! So, this girl's television debut just really freaked me out


----------



## LindaL (Nov 4, 2010)

That was funny, but didn't gross me out....LOL!! I was expecting something wayyy worse than that!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, if you guys keep telling me you don't think it's gross, i'm going to start to think it's because you all might be _nose-mining-booger-__*eaters*_ like the girl in the video!!! I'm just saying...


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 4, 2010)

She was having her mid-morning snack. I was hoping she'd eat it lol Too funny.


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2010)

Jill said:


> Hey, if you guys keep telling me you don't think it's gross, i'm going to start to think it's because you all might be _nose-mining-booger-__*eaters*_ like the girl in the video!!! I'm just saying...


On the same track... Now mind you this was years ago, but in junior high I had a classmate that was notorious for picking, and our math teacher would call him on it everytime he caught him and really make a scene over it. Well, mid-way through the school year, we had an assembly and my friend and I were sitting at the top of the bleachers barely listening to the assembly but watching the crowd, when we spotted said teacher picking; well let me tell you, we lost it and started laughing, but luckily got ourselves under control before getting in trouble for laughing during an assembly. After the big deal the teacher made over a student picking, to catch him doing it was just too much.


----------



## Leeside (Nov 4, 2010)

Add me to the list of people who love gross things!! This video is absolutely the most disgusting thing I have ever seen. I am not sure what is worse, the images, or the narrative that accompanies them. Warning!!!! This is nasty. Don't click if you are eating - trust me.

Worlds biggest pimple:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf8G-c_eAhs


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a gross for ya....

but instead of posting the photo that some may not want to see here's the link to it.

http://www.6stardanes.com/ugh.jpg


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 4, 2010)

Its bad enough that I peeked at Jills post....then I looked at Leeside link....it cant possiblly get any worse....why in the name of God I looked at Rachels picture is beyond me. You guys are all sick sick sick....guess I am too.

Give me Martys gross frog pictures anyday!!

How anyone could put that pimple popping thing on video GROSS GROSS GROSS and thats w/o the narrative!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright...all-RIGHT already...

I was fine until I went back to see that "pimple post"...and O-M-G!!!



That guy had to of been nurturing that sucker for months...it was like his back was giving birth to the thing.








That was enough for me.


----------



## Marty (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh my gawd FROGS terrify me. I mean I can't stand to even think about them let alone look at them. They make me cringe and totally freak. I have no idea why when I love gators the way I do, but there is something about frogs or toads whatever that will make me puke. I have had them living in my tack room under the ground one year and they surfaced and I pretty much lost my mind. I swear they were having babies and brought their cuzins too!

The worst thing I had happen though is that you know how you leave your shoes at the back door?

Well I had a pair of my favorite muckers I left there. Then, when I went back out to put them on I kinda had a really bad feeling in one of them. So after a while I walked on over to the picnic bench, I think it was the picnic bench anyhow, to take it back off and see why it felt so squishy in there......

Yup sure enough a dang frog had gotten in my mucker, I apparently killed him when I put my foot in there....I really wanted to go throw up. Needless to say I had to throw away my muckers and my socks too and disinfected my feet all day long.


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 5, 2010)

Sixstardanes said:


> Here's a gross for ya...but instead of posting the photo that some may not want to see here's the link to it.
> 
> http://www.6stardanes.com/ugh.jpg


Sixstardanes, aw, come on, now I want the backstory on that photo. Poor guy!






BTW, the sound to that video is NSFW (not safe for work)!

And, really, people, this is all you got!? LOL I've got one to top 'em all, but it's way too bad to post.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 5, 2010)

Annabellarose said:


> Sixstardanes, aw, come on, now I want the backstory on that photo. Poor guy!


The photo came from a vet. Patient came in with a dog dripping blood from the sheath. Found this. Owner relinquished dog. Vet says it looks like someone tried to "cut it off".

Dog did heal and was rehomed.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2010)

LOVING the gross stuff on this thread





I had seen the big zit (wonder if the owner named it?) on TOSH.0, but I had forgotten about it. Now I have like 10 episodes of that shwo on the DVR so I am hoping for more gross videos





It's funny because I'm the "gross one" out of H and I's relationship. He is forever telling me "_Jill, that's __*not*__ very ladylike."_ Still, I gotta figure some of the material is just so funny he does tell his work buddies about it. He may deny, but I think he's secretely amused by some of it


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 9, 2010)

Leeside said:


> Add me to the list of people who love gross things!! This video is absolutely the most disgusting thing I have ever seen. I am not sure what is worse, the images, or the narrative that accompanies them. Warning!!!! This is nasty. Don't click if you are eating - trust me.
> 
> Worlds biggest pimple:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf8G-c_eAhs


Yeah, I'd say that tops Jill's video by a gross factor of 100!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 12, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> Yeah, I'd say that tops Jill's video by a gross factor of 100!!!


I'd have to agree, but still found myself laughing. Mostly at their reactions.





Wonder if it wasn't an abcess of some sort, its just not right for a pimple. ew! gross!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've got one!!! Anyone ever see a cuterebra being removed from a dogs scrotum? No? Well here ya go





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ5BrFpVLec&feature=related


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh man! That is disgusting!!! I didn't even know what a cuterebra was before a minute ago, but there was some song I remember singing as a kid about them. I thought it was some kind of a weed!!!


----------



## minih (Nov 12, 2010)

Ugh, they say curiosity killed the cat, I believe it. I was good and stayed away from this thread until today, then got nosey wondering what the he** a cuterebra was (thanks Matt) and


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, its takes a lot to gross me out as well, but that pimple thing really was close. I also found it funny just to listen to the two girls. But what I find amazing is all of the video's on YouTube about popping pimples, cysts, and random growths all over the body. The one that grossed me out even more was on the guys foot and he was basically playing in the pus.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL. Yeah, a cuterebra is a type of bot fly larva (in horses they reside in the stomach, as you know...but in other mammals they grow in skin...FUN FUN FUN!...AND! There is a HUMAN bot fly that can do the same in people



).


----------

